# Apple Watch 4 neuf



## Laurinebou (30 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, un revendeur espagnol vend une Apple Watch série 4 44 mm (gps + cellular) sous sceller (neuf).
Quand je tape le numéro de série sur Apple la montre est reconnu mais il mette que l’appareil n’est pas activé. Pensez vous qu’elle fonctionnera si je l’active en Belgique ?


----------



## RubenF (30 Mai 2021)

hello, 

Si la montre est sous scellé, c'est normal voir même rassurant qu'elle ne soit pas activée sur le site d'Apple. Ensuite oui, en principe il n'y à pas de raisons pour que la montre ne soit pas activable chez nos amis les Belges.


----------

